# dividing hotel-based programs



## Bill4728 (Feb 17, 2007)

I got this suggestion and thought I'd pass it on. 



			
				linsj said:
			
		

> dividing hotel-based programs
> I'm sure there was a good reason to separate Marriott and Wyndham programs into their own forums, but I'd like to see the other hotel-based clubs have their own forums too. It would make the board more user friendly and facilitate reading and posting. I don't have time to wade through a lot of threads not related to Hilton, where I own. Yes, I know how to use search, but that's one more step and doesn't always bring up all the threads.
> 
> I can't possibly be the only member who would like to see this change since it would facilitate use for all of us owners of hotel-based timeshares.
> ...



Since 90% of the hotel based board is Starwood or HGVC, I don't think there is a lot to wade through but maybe?


----------



## ricoba (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree there isn't that much to wade through, but I sometimes think it would be nice to have separate forums for Starwood, HGVC & Hyatt etc.  

I notice that the Starwood folks seem to do a lot more active posting then us HGVC or Hyatt folks, so perhaps they would appreciate their own forum.  Just a thought...


----------

